# What is it? #73



## derekleffew (Aug 8, 2012)

An easier one this time, hopefully, than the previous.

What is it, and for what is it used?


Students only for one week please (or until correct answer is given).


----------



## chausman (Aug 8, 2012)

Removable handle. Could be used for many things, such as for an air wall or winch.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 10, 2012)

chausman said:


> Removable handle. Could be used for many things, such as for an air wall or winch.


Nope; only used for one purpose. And not a handle, unless you're the type who considers a screwdriver a "handle" for a screw.


----------



## aldenf (Aug 10, 2012)

Never mind. Not a student. =P


----------



## JohnD (Aug 10, 2012)

Does it have anything to do with a New Years Eve party for hardware store employees?????
And before anyone tells me to "Zip it, geezer" I AM a student.......of life.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay widgets!

Derek I feel Alton Brown would not approve of your unitasker there.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 10, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Yay widgets!
> 
> Derek I feel Alton Brown would not approve of your unitasker there.



Alton Brown is an idiot. Everyone knows the guy who dies with most toys wins I know personally I find it very hard to resist buying a new tool if it catches my eye.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 10, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ... Derek I feel Alton Brown would not approve of your unitasker there.


Well, he _might_, if he had to install/remove hundreds of <what it is designed for>. 

Alton's advice on not buying single-purpose gadgets is usually valid--few of us have unlimited storage capacity in our kitchens or toolboxes. I have lots of tools that seemed like a good idea at the time, but that I've never used or only used once. (For example: the conduit locknut pliers you made me buy.) Now it's very likely that when I actually have the need for them, either I won't be able to find them, or, won't have them with me.

Choose your battles, and your tools, carefully.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 10, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> (For example: the conduit locknut pliers you made me buy.)



Didn't you receive those for Christmas one year? And anyway I wouldn't feel so bad, it's not like I ever actually use my Vaco 1900 either. 

When it comes to the tool pictured, I would rather have the multi bit version from Ideal. I can't post a picture yet as it would give away the answer.


----------



## venuetech (Aug 11, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> (For example: the conduit locknut pliers you made me buy.)


 Reading one of the reviews of the locknut pliers that someone wrote had me laughing. * "makes access to your nuts swift and easy"* who could resist such a useful tool?


----------



## zmb (Aug 11, 2012)

venuetech said:


> * "makes access to your nuts swift and easy"*



Some people...

Is the tool in question a wire-nut wrench?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 11, 2012)

zmb said:


> ...Is the tool in question a wire nut wrench?


Ding ding ding! 


The Original Spinner - YouTube

Now the question is, "Is it worth the $8.97 from Home Depot or other vendor?"


----------



## erosing (Aug 11, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Now the question is, "Is it worth the $8.97 from Home Depot or other vendor?"


I'd prefer the nut blaster in my cordless screwdriver, http://www.wireman.com/Nut Blaster.html


----------



## jonliles (Aug 13, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Well, he _might_, if he had to install/remove hundreds of <what it is designed for>.
> 
> Alton's advice on not buying single-purpose gadgets is usually valid--few of us have unlimited storage capacity in our kitchens or toolboxes. I have lots of tools that seemed like a good idea at the time, but that I've never used or only used once. (For example: the conduit locknut pliers you made me buy.) Now it's very likely that when I actually have the need for them, either I won't be able to find them, or, won't have them with me.
> 
> Choose your battles, and your tools, carefully.



Speaking of Alton Brown, he came to my show the other night. One of our cast members is his personal trainer. He's a nice guy all around.


----------

